# John Deere 40 series A/C upgrade kit



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

HI everyone,

I have a 4440 and every year I have to put money on the A/C on this tractor. This year when I turn the switch on the belt slips, guessing I need a pump, I replaced the belt and still locked up. First question there are newer style kits out there. Do these work? The one i was looking at was from

sloan https://www.sloanex.com/ap-air-20-30-40-series-john-deere-tractor-seltec-ac-compressor-kit-990-403.html

I am open to any suggestions, this tractor has never cooled very well. Last year i cleaned condenser and it helped a bit but still not great on hot days. I can repair most things but this is one thing i know nothing about or have the tools to do so.

Thanks


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

The best thing you can do is to get someone who knows auto A/C to look at it before you buy anything, and then go from there. It will be your best money spent. It just may need oil and Freon, or the compressor. let them tell you. Seeing you are way up north it is very important to run this system in the winter for it to keep the seals and o rings from drying out and leaking your Freon off and getting air in the system.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

Thats what I did someone is coming to look at it. Has anyone tried the newer style pumps verses to original ones?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

On another discussion forum I've read where technicians have installed with good results R134A Sandem(sp) conversion kits from AP Air.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

The stock Delco compressors had a bad run for a while. Never heard anything bad about Sandan compressors. I would prefer it. Seems like price is reasonable.
Be sure to flush system and use a new dryer and expansion valve. Oil on orings (a/c oil) and make sure it holds a vacuum before charging system.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sometimes your better off just replacing everything....I fought a AC for years in a 55 series and finally just bought everything new after replacing this and that and this trying to resolve my issues. I replaced condensers.....everything. Now, for the last two years, it finally works as it should.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Vol said:


> Sometimes your better off just replacing everything....I fought a AC for years in a 55 series and finally just bought everything new after replacing this and that and this trying to resolve my issues. I replaced condensers.....everything. Now, for the last two years, it finally works as it should.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I'll bet this full AC component replacement was on a JD utility tractor. My '91 4255 has original compressor with only 2 lines replaced.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It was.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

AC, electrical & hyd systems on JD 50 & 55 series utility tractors were not as reliable as Waterloo built 50 & 55 series tractors


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have only used Sanden replacement pumps on my stuff.

Another thing thats often overlooked, if your not sure how, then have a technician check for too much oil in the system, too much is almost worse than too little, excess oil coats the condenser and evaporator and acts as an insulator, so not only will the system run hotter, it also removes less heat from the cab. Fought a MF4880 for years with poor AC, finally didi it myself, everything was oil saturated from previous "technicians" adding leak seal and other crap without ever checking the oil level. Everything was so saturated I finally had to pull the condenser and lay it flat on a pair of saw horses to let the oil/sludge move, couldn't force any flush thru it with 120PSI of air.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> AC, electrical & hyd systems on JD 50 & 55 series utility tractors were not as reliable as Waterloo built 50 & 55 series tractors


Never a problem with the hydraulics or electrical system....AC was a different story.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Redbaler (Jun 10, 2011)

I put that kit on my 4240 in 2012 (I think). Had about 7 or 8 hundred in the whole deal after I bought cheap gauges, pig of 134a and a junk vac that hooks up to compressed air. Only complaint I have is you still use the stock r12 ports and the adapters have leaked a little so i have to top it off every other year or so.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

Found out the compressor is locked up. Ordered the new style compressor and a new receiver dryer, l will let you know how it works in e few days.


----------

